# Reason for the Hope Within



## Marrow Man (Oct 13, 2008)

Has anyone read the book (edited by Michael J. Murphy) entitled _Reason for the Hope Within_? I was wondering in anyone has any opinions/insights into the essays within the book. I am only partway through (skipping around, really). The only real problem I've encountered so far is Scott Davision on "Divine Providence and Human Freedom," where he puts forth a positive view of Molinism. Any thought?


----------

